# Propagating Amazon Sword?



## EESDA (Apr 22, 2012)

How do amazon sword propagate?


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

They release an attached plant. You wait till the roots are good, then you detatch and plants.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Get it to grow emerged. It will produce plant-lets more frequently ::ducks::


----------



## EESDA (Apr 22, 2012)

ok thank you...up to how long the leaves should be before they start growing the plantlets?


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Its not leaves. Its nodes. Depends on the plant, amount of nutrients available and photoperiod really. When the timing is right it will start to bloom. When you fully submerge the plant it will do the same thing.

I've gotten some large inflorescence off a few swords that provided plenty of young plants. 

-Gordon


----------



## EESDA (Apr 22, 2012)

ok thanks...I'll transfer some of my larger swords to my emerged set up...I hope they develop nodes quickly


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Submerge the plant. Leave the leaves emerged. You should see better growth this way. Have had good experiences with this method.

-Gordon


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

This is slightly off topic and sorry for budding in but i had a question after reading this thread, I keep quite a few amazons in one of my tanks and when i first bought them they would produce lots of plantlets on runners but then they stopped for about 6 months with nothing changing in the tank. Then I started noticeing that that when the plants get big they split or produce another plant on the side of the first and i have to dig up the plant and separate them and then replant so the side plant doesnt take over and kill the first. Anyway Ive never heard of this with amazon swords so i was wondering why my plants reproduce like this, thanks and sorry again for budding into the thread


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

I would have to agree with Gordon. If you grow one of your swords emersed, it will produce plantlets on an almost daily basis once it reaches a decent size.


----------



## Bermyguy (Apr 3, 2012)

How does one grow them emersed?


----------

